# IUI got cancelled



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hiya

I posted a week or so ago about my first follicle scan. I had no response at all, though my lining increased. My dose was upped, and 2 scans later, still nothing. They weighed me and my BMI is now 34 (up from 29.9 mid-december) and they said thats why the puregon/buserlin wasn't working. They now say I have to lose 2.5 stone before I can try again.

Anyone else had no response because of their weight?

crystal


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hey Crystal

I started my 150 Menopur 11 days ago and tomorrow the clinic has warned me that I might be cancelled.    I had not much response (I am under 9st) on 150 so increased me to 225 and now too many follies of the same size.    What difference that makes I don't know but they have told me tx might be cancelled.

So I had no response until dose was upped and I don't think my weight would have been the problem.    

Kx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to add that our clinic Wessex Fertility in Southampton did not have any restrictions due to weight.  When we started IUI I weighed around 16 and half stone but they allowed us to continue and I went on to get 2 BFP'S although ours was not a medicated course. 

I decided for my own health to lose weight, I went on a diet in January and I have now dropped 4 dress sizes.


Sending lots of luck to you.
Emma
x x x x


----------



## Polly2608 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello girls, My IUI was recently cancelled due to overstimulation. I suffered a similar experience in that my Puregon injections did not appear to be working, so they kept increasing my dosage and also got me to inject every day rather than every other day. I ended up producing one follicle and then two days later it had increased to six - which meant they were not able to proceed with treatment. My clinic is Wessex Fertility in Southampton too and although they did weigh me at my first inital appointment, they have never mentioned anything about weight, although I am trying to loose weight as I have PCOS! I am hoping when my cycle begins again I can start my next round of IUI.


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon.

I am so sorry to hear that they have cancelled your treatment. I was advised that your BMI should not be any higher than 35. I think it maybe different depending on where your treatment is.

Good luck
Emma xx


----------



## Polly2608 (Mar 1, 2007)

I think my BMI is about 23, so perhaps that is why they have queried my weight! Pxx


----------

